# I want the perfect dog.



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

I need suggestions on a dog breed.
- I have 180 acres at my disposal, plenty of room for it to become perfect.
- I have no budget, if it needs something, they might as well consider it gotten.
- I dont want a pansy,
- The dog must be a winner, I will not accept a dog that fails.
- Must be very active.
- Must be able to be pushed to the MAX.
- Etc, Etc, Etc


My dog will be PERFECT.
I dont accept anything less.


* Suggestions?*


Edit: 
I wont tie it up.
It must NOT be an ugly ass.
and again
IT MUST WIN

2nd Edit:
It must be able to swim
Must be able to play freestyle frisbee
must sit
must lay
must roll over, must do all that good stuff


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like either a Border Collie or a Cattle Dog to me. Especially the Cattle Dog, has all the above and then some. Seriously doubt you would be able to push it to the MAX, because Cattle Dogs just keep going.


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

Must win at what?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Well my wife wanted a perfect husband and she got me. Let me know how this dog thing turns out for you. Whatever you do don't ask my wife how the perfect husband thing turned out.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

wvasko said:


> Well my wife wanted a perfect husband and she got me. Let me know how this dog thing turns out for you. Whatever you do don't ask my wife how the perfect husband thing turned out.


hahaha, good one......


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

It must win at everything, ive been leaning toward another aussie or border collie.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope you're perfect! Because if you don't know what you're doing, the dog will never live up to your expectations.



> Must be able to play freestyle frisbee
> must sit
> must lay
> must roll over, must do all that good stuff


All this depends on you, not the dog.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hope the dogs a winner... Someone needs to be.

I certainly am not. Of course I already have the perfect dog and you can't have mine.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I just recently seen the last freestyle frisbee competitions that was put on by Purina on ESPN, and guess who won that day? A Cattle Dog, was absolutely amazing. The things that he could do, lol. But there is one other thing, the only way they will win is if the dog owner knows how to train them to win. An Aussie, Border Collie, or a Cattle Dog can win, but it will only come from how well the dog owner trains the dog. All 3 can do amazing things when properly trained. Hope you are perfect...


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Tildarion said:


> It must win at everything, ive been leaning toward another aussie or border collie.


I didn't know there was such a thing as being "perfect" in any animal, two or four legged. Are you perfect? The answer will probably be "yes".


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

RBark said:


> All this depends on you, not the dog.


Very true.....


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Very true.....


I love the "Win at Everything" thing.

I'm imagining a dog that is the lead dog of the Iditarod and finished first, conformation, obedience, agility, rally champion, freestyle frisbee champion, herding champion, SchH III, and many many many more.

Now that would, indeed, be quite impressive LOL.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> My dog will be PERFECT.
> I dont accept anything less.
> 
> 
> * Suggestions?*



I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess you're single right? if not, my apologies to your SO.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

wvasko said:


> Well my wife wanted a perfect husband and she got me. Let me know how this dog thing turns out for you. Whatever you do don't ask my wife how the perfect husband thing turned out.


Hahaha.. You must be better than my X BF.. I kicked him out and got a dog which was perfect for me.... 

I am thinking a high drive breed too. I like the German shepherd but that is me... I also like the Border Collie. I love Australian Cattle dogs, but are you going to have something for either of these dogs to herd? with 180 acres and no $$ issues, why not get a few sheep and a herding dog? Of course you will have to then learn how to take care of sheep, build fences, learn how to make hay, shear, lamb, when to breed them to the ram, and all the rest. 

I don't know about the winning thing. I always trained my dogs to be really well behaved dogs and never needed any validation by competing them. Same with my horses... That BTW is just me. 

I already KNOW my limitations since after getting the "perfect" dog no guy has come around for a date or anything. They know the dog is perfect while I have my flaws... and when I am next to my dog the flaws are just so OBVIOUS... 

She is such a star....


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

RBark said:


> I hope you're perfect! Because if you don't know what you're doing, the dog will never live up to your expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> All this depends on you, not the dog.


dont worry I am perfect.
Ill work it 24/7 or until its perfect.
Winners need dogs that are winners.
I already have 2 decent aussies, but my wife didnt give them heartworm medicine while i was in the marines, and they both got heaqrt worms, they dont have the ability to be perfection.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

RBark said:


> I love the "Win at Everything" thing.
> 
> I'm imagining a dog that is the lead dog of the Iditarod and finished first, conformation, obedience, agility, rally champion, freestyle frisbee champion, herding champion, SchH III, and many many many more.
> 
> Now that would, indeed, be quite impressive LOL.


I'm amazed at the OP! I would certainly hate to be his/her child or spouse. Geez, imagine having perfection hanging over your head all the time. I pity the dog he/she's had or will have. 

Aha, he's responded and he's a Marine...that explains it!


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

I have 20 black angus, but my aussies have a prob with hanging onto their tails and getting kicked.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sooo does that mean your wife is a loser?


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess you're single right? if not, my apologies to your SO.


no im married


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> dont worry I am perfect.
> Ill work it 24/7 or until its perfect.
> Winners need dogs that are winners.
> I already have 2 decent aussies, but my wife didnt give them heartworm medicine while i was in the marines, and they both got heaqrt worms, they dont have the ability to be perfection.


Ha ha ha ha oh wow. Stop it! This is too much!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Elana55 said:


> Hahaha.. You must be better than my X BF.. I kicked him out and got a dog which was perfect for me....
> 
> I am thinking a high drive breed too. I like the German shepherd but that is me... I also like the Border Collie. I love Australian Cattle dogs, but are you going to have something for either of these dogs to herd? with 180 acres and no $$ issues, why not get a few sheep and a herding dog? Of course you will have to then learn how to take care of sheep, build fences, learn how to make hay, shear, lamb, when to breed them to the ram, and all the rest.
> 
> ...


Elana, you are a hoot! Guess that's why I'm single too. Besides, who would want a perfect man...nothing to work towards!


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

ChrissyBz said:


> Sooo does that mean your wife is a loser?


compared to me, yes, but everyone is.
<- perfection


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

This guy has to be trolling! Unbelievable!


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> This guy has to be trolling! Unbelievable!


no im seriously looking for breed advice.
Im getting burnt out on aussies, had a sharpei and a bloodhound get murdered, looking for 2 more dogs.
Gotta keep atleast 4.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> no im married


Of course you are  all the "perfect" ones are...


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> compared to me, yes, but everyone is.
> <- perfection


OMG! this is reducing me to tears.....


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> OMG! this is reducing me to tears.....


I have 3 daughters who are winners aswell.
if they arnt, 


LAPS!


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

dieselsmama said:


> of course you are  All the "perfect" ones are...


*youre finally getting it!
Thank you!*


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> I have 3 daughters who are winners aswell.
> if they arnt,
> 
> 
> LAPS!


Oh how great it must be to be your child, I can only imagine...


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> This guy has to be trolling! Unbelievable!


You got it!



Tildarion said:


> I have 3 daughters who are winners aswell.
> if they arnt,
> 
> 
> LAPS!


R U still in the Marines?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

RBark said:


> I love the "Win at Everything" thing.
> 
> I'm imagining a dog that is the lead dog of the Iditarod and finished first, conformation, obedience, agility, rally champion, freestyle frisbee champion, herding champion, SchH III, and many many many more.
> 
> Now that would, indeed, be quite impressive LOL.


hehehe, that would be AMAZING....... LOL


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> Oh how great it must be to be your child, I can only imagine...


Thats what those other kids say when theyre hitting homer's in soft ball.
ages: 
10
7
2 - cant hit homer's yet, failing.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> *youre finally getting it!
> Thank you!*


and you are not


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Patt said:


> You got it!
> 
> 
> R U still in the Marines?


nah been out for 4 years.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Tildarion said:


> Thats what those other kids say when theyre hitting homer's in soft ball.
> ages:
> 10
> 7
> 2 - cant hit homer's yet, failing.



This is very funny!!


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

next year theyre going for footbal, smoke some 12 year old boys up on the grid iron


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> nah been out for 4 years.


Ah, the Marines, now I understand, lol. Was in the Navy myself, and definitely don't need to be perfect, lol. Try a Cattle Dog as one of the dogs, you'll love them. Easy to train to be PERFECT, LOL.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> next year theyre going for footbal, smoke some 12 year old boys up on the grid iron


Because that will mean they're perfect right?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


> Because that will mean they're perfect right?


hehehe..........


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok, I don't know whether you're a troll or for real. Perhaps this is just your spectacular way of failing at internet communication.

JIC you're for real...

I have never "won" anything but every night I go to bed feeling like a winner. I take animals that other people judge not good enough and give them a loving home and good life.

That makes me a winner in my eyes. I'm not perfect, but my reject animals are. They don't need ribbons to prove it either.

ETA: If that makes me a loser in your eyes, I think I can live with that.


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> Because that will mean they're perfect right?


usain bolt + brett farve = my kids.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

chrissybz said:


> ok, i don't know whether you're a troll or for real. Perhaps this is just your spectacular way of failing at internet communication.
> 
> Jic you're for real...
> 
> ...


perfection.....


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

chrissybz said:


> ok, i don't know whether you're a troll or for real. Perhaps this is just your spectacular way of *failing* at internet communication.
> 
> Jic you're for real...
> 
> ...


lol did you say i fail? Good one.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> usain bolt + brett farve = my kids.


Does perfection include being able to spell the name of someone you hold in such high regard?

Brett Favre, just for the record


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

dieselsmama said:


> does perfection include being able to spell the name of someone you hold in such high regard?
> 
> Brett favre, just for the record


we'll say that was my wife typing that,
and me hold him in high regard!?
*im his idol*


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> we'll say that was my wife typing that,
> and me hold him in high regard!?
> *im his idol*


Nice try, but I'm pretty sure you just

FAILED

Spelling 101


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> Nice try, but I'm pretty sure you just
> 
> FAILED
> 
> Spelling 101


I do not fail.
I own.
PERIOD


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> I do not fail.
> I own.
> PERIOD


Darling, you own nothing but an overinflated ego.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

WOW, brand new to DF, 18 posts and already you've been called a troll, alienated quite a few people and all while causing them to pee their pants laughing... I'm thinking that's not quite the impression you wanted to make. 

that = FAIL

Perfection.. you're doing it wrong


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> I do not fail.
> I own.
> PERIOD


Sure dude, but you just FAILED.


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Sure dude, but you just FAILED.


You know, I used to fail, just like you.
when you become perfection, youll see, youll see.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Dies, 

Here:










I think you need this.


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

ChrissyBz said:


> Dies,
> 
> Here:
> 
> ...


mk howd long did it take you to find that through google?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> You know, I used to fail, just like you.
> when you become perfection, youll see, youll see.


I think you missed the day when they discussed the appropriate use of apostrophes, grammatically correct introductions for sentences and capitalization as well.

FAIL, FAIL, FAIL



ChrissyBz said:


> Dies,
> 
> Here:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

He's not even worth talking to. He's a troll!!!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Lol..............


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> I think you missed the day when they discussed the appropriate use of apostrophes, grammatically correct introductions for sentences and capitalization as well.
> 
> FAIL, FAIL, FAIL


*winners like me have their own grammar.*


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Bellasmom said:


> He's not even worth talking to. He's a troll!!!


We're aware 



Tildarion said:


> *winners like me have their own grammar.*


Alright, well here's a thought. Why don't you go use your grammar to "perfect" the world you live in. Shouldn't take much since it appears to be the size of a pea.


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> We're aware
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, well here's a thought. Why don't you go use your grammar to "perfect" the world you live in. Shouldn't take much since it appears to be the size of a pea.


you fail, im sorry
your "motto" does too,
because of it, im a convicted felon, failure.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


> We're aware
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, well here's a thought. Why don't you go use your grammar to "perfect" the world you live in. Shouldn't take much since it appears to be the size of a pea.


Rotflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> you fail, im sorry
> your "motto" does too,
> because of it, im a convicted felon, failure.


Hmmmnnnn, that made a lot of sense...NOT


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> Hmmmnnnn, that made a lot of sense...NOT


i like pie.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> i like pie.


Apple is my fave


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> i like pie.


Let me guess........ Pecan? LOL


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> i like pie.


mincemeat? Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> mincemeat? Ha Ha Ha


anything that overloads me on protein, need it for my guns.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> anything that overloads me on protein, need it for my guns.


your guns are pathetic, you don't have the first idea how muscle is built

ETA: Hang on, does this mean your guns aren't already "perfect"??


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> your guns are pathetic, you don't have the first idea how muscle is built
> 
> ETA: Hang on, does this mean your guns aren't already "perfect"??


gotta keep em ripped
and you gain guns from roids, protein, and hard labor intensive work.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


> mincemeat? Ha Ha Ha


how about... humble???


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Renoman said:


> how about... humble???


who are you?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Your worst nightmare...


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> gotta keep em ripped
> and you gain guns from roids, protein, and hard labor intensive work.


Actually, protein is only one of the muscle building blocks dear. Too much "hard labor intensive" work actually causes muscle loss, not gain, there is a balance of stress put to the muscle fiber combined with rest that will build the muscle mass. 

ETA: not touching the 'roid BS with a 10' pole



Renoman said:


> how about... humble???


Clearly no such thing here LOL.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Renoman said:


> WOW, brand new to DF, 18 posts and already you've been called a troll, alienated quite a few people and *all while causing them to pee their pants laughing... *I'm thinking that's not quite the impression you wanted to make.


Hey Reno, he's up to 27 posts now...this has to be the fastest moving post I've seen yet. This guy is a hoot...and yep, I'm one of THEM.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> gotta keep em ripped
> and you gain guns from roids, protein, and hard labor intensive work.


Roids? hmmmmm..... Can't be perfect if you have to stoop low to do drugs just to TRY to be perfect.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

It seems we've lost our troll, must be mom called him down for dinner or perhaps it's bedtime


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> It seems we've lost our troll, must be mom called him down for dinner or perhaps it's bedtime


You are sooo bad...true statement but bad nonetheless..


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> It seems we've lost our troll, must be mom called him down for dinner or perhaps it's bedtime


lmao, that sounds about right to me!


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

ROFLMAO Okay, I had to say this thread cracked me up.  

And, for the record, no one is perfect....even Marry Poppins wasn't perfect.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

blackrose said:


> ROFLMAO Okay, I had to say this thread cracked me up.
> 
> And, for the record, no one is perfect....even Marry Poppins wasn't perfect.


Oh sure burst my Mary Poppins bubble why don't you  This boy/guy probably has no clue who she is LMAO!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Blackrose, Gasp! 

She WASN'T??? *runs away crying*


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

hehehe....... It cracked me up too. Got some other friends reading the thread as well.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Dies, jinx!!!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

ChrissyBz said:


> Dies, jinx!!!


This one statement tonight has thoroughly jaded my view of the world Chrissy, she was my hero but has been reduced to mere mortal status


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

actually ive been pushing my dog to near death frisbeeing


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

And that makes you perfect how? 

From where I'm standing that just makes you an abuser.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> actually ive been pushing my dog to near death frisbeeing


This is one of the dogs with heartworm that also hangs off your black angus' tails getting kicked right? Golllleee someone pass over mah boots it's gettin' mightee deep


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Renoman said:


> And that makes you perfect how?
> 
> From where I'm standing that just makes you an abuser.


doesnt make me perfect, makes dog perfect.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

NO, makes you an ABUSER!!!


FAIL AGAIN!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> doesnt make me perfect, makes dog perfect.


I thought the dog was already imperfect, what's the point?


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> I thought the dog was already imperfect, what's the point?


practice makes * PERFECT*


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> practice makes * PERFECT*


Huh, I wasn't aware a dog could practice their way out of heartworm infection, the reason you gave for their imperfection.


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

How many posts do i have to reach to get " is on a distinguished road"?



Dieselsmama said:


> Huh, I wasn't aware a dog could practice their way out of heartworm infection, the reason you gave for their imperfection.


theyll suffocate them from panting so hard!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> dont worry I am perfect.
> Ill work it 24/7 or until its perfect.
> Winners need dogs that are winners.
> I already have 2 decent aussies, but my wife didnt give them heartworm medicine while i was in the marines, and they both got heaqrt worms, they dont have the ability to be perfection.



So, this changed how?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> How many posts do i have to reach to get " is on a distinguished road"?


You're so far from distinguished you might as well be on the Autobahn.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Your rating is dependent on how people rate your posts. Go look in your user control panel.

At the bottom. you probably have a few ratings.


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Renoman said:


> So, this changed how?


it didnt....?


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

PERFECT???

I want the perfect doggie too!!!

Tell me, sir, where shall we hunt for these perfect doggies? Mine haven't seemed to be perfect yet. 

Mary Poppin's and this guys dog would be quite the pair eh?  Throw in Bart Simpson just for grins and giggles.


Maybe it's just irony...but at a rodeo I was at last night I saw an aussie and aussie cross rounding up some bull's...one would grab the tail and ride for awhile...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

dieselsmama said:


> you're so far from distinguished you might as well be on the autobahn.


zoom zoom


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


> This is one of the dogs with heartworm that also hangs off your black angus' tails getting kicked right? Golllleee someone pass over mah boots it's gettin' mightee deep


Think we are in about 6ft of poo right now, LOL.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Think we are in about 6ft of poo right now, LOL.


In that case maybe my waders with the built in stilts?


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Think we are in about 6ft of poo right now, LOL.


hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> it didnt....?


So, you yourself said the dogs don't have the ability to be perfect, yet you're working one to near death because as you said 'practice makes perfect'.


Buddy, you are an all around FAILURE

Oh btw, what rank were you and just how long were you in the Marines? And if you're so perfect .. why'd you get out? 

You are not like any Marine I've ever met.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Renoman said:


> So, you yourself said the dogs don't have the ability to be perfect, yet you're working one to near death because as you said 'practice makes perfect'.
> 
> 
> Buddy, you are an all around FAILURE
> ...


Just how does one go about getting out of the marines at 26 Reno?


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

*okay seriously, who rated me as " You really are a retard"?*


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> *okay seriously, who rated me as " You really are a retard"?*


'Twasn't me, I am having much too good a time letting you hang yourself.


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> Just how does one go about getting out of the marines at 26 Reno?


i was a corporal, and i spent a tour in afghanistan, since i am married w/ kids, they didnt send me back.

*Who likes my busa!!?!?!?*


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> okay seriously, who rated me as " You really are a retard"?


LOL, no idea, but sounds pretty accurate to me.


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Im not a Jr. Member anymore


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

For first timers there's an automatic 8 year obligation.. 

4 active 4 inactive reserve

Depending on the job you could do 4 or 5 active and the rest inactive reserve. Which means, after your active duty time the service still owns you for the remainder of the 8 years. You can get out, live your life etc, but if there's a reason, they can call you back to active duty and you are obligated to go.

So, it is possible, but the way this guy's talking... I wouldn't be surprised if they gave him an 'other than honorable'. 



Tildarion said:


> Hey Im not a Jr. Member anymore


No, but you're still a FAILURE.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> Hey Im not a Jr. Member anymore


That's a matter of opinion


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Renoman said:


> For first timers there's an automatic 8 year obligation..
> 
> 4 active 4 inactive reserve
> 
> ...



not w/ kids and a wife. voids 8 yr.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> i was a corporal, and i spent a tour in afghanistan, since i am married w/ kids, they didnt send me back.
> 
> *Who likes my busa!!?!?!?*


Corporals are nothing. And I know single parent moms who are Sgts in the Marines and I know SSgts with families who are deployed so ... FAIL


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> That's a matter of opinion


*psh, im a sr member ON THE DISTINGUISHED ROAD IN MY OPINION!*



Renoman said:


> Corporals are nothing. And I know single parent moms in the Marines who are deployed so ... FAIL


your right, i was planning on the gi bill , only reason i joined


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> not w/ kids and a wife. voids 8 yr.


Now your talking BS buddy. It does NOT. I put people in the military every single day... WRONG!!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Tildarion said:


> i was a corporal, and i spent a tour in afghanistan, since i am married w/ kids, they didnt send me back.


Uh, I guess you must be special cuz being married w/kids don't mean squat! And just how long was your so-called tour?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> *psh, im a sr member ON THE DISTINGUISHED ROAD IN MY OPINION!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh? You seem to think that _your_ opinion matters to me or anyone else here for that matter

and that has what to do with the reason you're no longer in the military? How were you dismissed from the Marines?


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Uh, I guess you must be special cuz being married w/kids don't mean squat! And just how long was your so-called tour?


3 years

..



Dieselsmama said:


> and that has what to do with the reason you're no longer in the military? How were you dismissed from the Marines?


by serving 1 tour


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Tildarion said:


> 3 years
> 
> ..


Your tour in Afghanistan was 3 years. Now I KNOW you are FOS!!!!!


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Your tour in Afghanistan was 3 years. Now I KNOW you are FOS!!!!!


yes 1 tour is 6 months - 4 years.

its what 7 months on/off now?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Tildarion said:


> yes 1 tour is 6 months - 4 years.


Renoman, is this true...?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Your tour in Afghanistan was 3 years. Now I KNOW you are FOS!!!!!


Thank you!!! Thank you very much!!!!  

My guess, his ADO was 3 years, probably spent 18 months overseas ~ if that is in fact true..


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Renoman, is this true...?


it depends what job you do, if youre special forces doing hardcore crap, its 6 months
me being a cook it was 3 years.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> it depends what job you do, if youre special forces doing hardcore crap, its 6 months
> me being a cook it was 3 years.


You were a cook in the marines for 3 years overseas, hey did anyone else see that donkey flying past my window?


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

whats a good movie thats in theaters right now? i wanna go watch something..


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> whats a good movie thats in theaters right now? i wanna go watch something..


Why don't you try Journey to the Center of the Earth, follow them there while you're at it


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> Why don't you try Journey to the Center of the Earth, follow them there while you're at it


isnt that from like 1975?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tildarion said:


> isnt that from like 1975?


Currently playing, look it up


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Renoman said:


> For first timers there's an automatic 8 year obligation..
> 
> 4 active 4 inactive reserve
> 
> ...


Sounds about right. But there is one other option, and that was the option I took, 6x2. I was in the Navy, 6yrs active, 2yrs inactive reserve. And after 4 years, should be E-5 by then, I was. Corporal is only E-4. So I agree, probably OTH.


----------



## Tildarion (Aug 24, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> Currently playing, look it up


any good...?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

There's no such thing as a perfect dog, but they all certainly top even the most egotistical, narcissistic of humans. Good luck in your search for somebody to take you seriously. I'm locking this, because it's trollish.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Tildarion said:


> You know, I used to fail, just like you.
> when you become perfection, youll see, youll see.


Marine huh, what rank? Where are you stationed? Who's your CO?

BTW you've already said you were single, then blamed your WIFE for spelling Brett Farve's name wrong?

In fact if seen several 'inconsistancies' in your posts. I don't know or care who you are continue smearing the Corps by claiming to be a Marine and we'll have a problem


----------

